# Win XP unable to renew IP Address. Can anyone Help me PLEASE



## craftee (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Guys,
I've got a major problem adding a new PC (Dell) to my Home Network.

My existing network is VERY small, but works OK. It comprises 1 Emachines PC (Win XP Home) and a Cable modem, connected via an Edimax 5 port ethernet switch. I can access Broadband Internat with no problems. The Link/Act Lights on the Switch Flicker in unison.

When I plug in the new Dell (Win XP Home), the Link/Act lights on the switch, flicker exactly the same on all used ports, so it looks like I have a Physical connection.

The Network Icon on the Emachines PC says:- Speed 100Mbps, Status Connected.

The Network Icon on the Dell says:- Speed 100Mbps, Status Limited or No connectivity.

When I select Repair on the Dell, I get the error Message Unable to renew IP Address.

I have tried to set an IP Adress manually, but don't know how to do it properly.

I have Windows Firewall turned Off on the Dell and Norton Internet Security Disabled on the Emachine.

I have contacted Dell, whose responce was to change the Motherboard on the Dell, but it's still exactly the same.

I am at the end of my tether and ready to throw the Dell out of the Window.

Please help if you can.

Thanks in anticipation.

Regards,

Paul.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

My first question is: does the switch assign IP addresses?

If you don't know and don't know how to find out, on the Emachines do:

Start - Run - Cmd - OK
In the black "DOS" window, type (without the quotes) "ipconfig /all >C:\config.txt"

Then using Notepad copy the contents of config.txt into a post here. We'll be able to tell a lot from that info.


Dell changed the motherboard?!? Did they do any testing of acquiring IP address before or after doing that?


----------



## craftee (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi,

WOW, that's what I call service, are you guys here 24/7

I don't know if the Switch assigns network addresses, so I've got the IP configuration from the Emachine as you described, it is listed below.

The tech support at Dell asked me to carry out a few tests before they arranged the collection and replacement of the mother board, but they wanted me to "Ping" this and "Ping" that, but as I had no connection, I didn't get very far.

At one stage I did achieve a connection, but the IP address kept zeroing itself every few seconds (while I was watching)

Regards,

Paul 

.....................................................................

Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : LIVINGROOM

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-40-2B-2E-53-90

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 82.32.147.236

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.248.0

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 82.32.144.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 62.30.64.113

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 62.31.176.39

194.117.134.19

195.188.53.175

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 29 June 2005 17:21:00

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 30 June 2005 10:56:45

Hope this means something to you!!


----------



## pr0t3st (Apr 17, 2005)

Do the "ipconfig /all >C:\config.txt" on the EMachine and post it here (for comparison). Btw, shouldn't the Subnet Mask be 255.255.255.0 ??


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Those IPs 82.32. ... are (I'm 99% sure) honest to goodness public IP addresses; not assigned by your switch. Your Emachine is getting its IP address directly from your ISP as if the switch is not even there.

Please test this by shutting everything down, and then connect the laptop to the switch. Turn on the modem, switch and laptop, one at a time in that order. If I am right, your laptop will now work fine, but if you then try your Emachine it will fail to acquire an IP address.

I searched for "Edimax 5 port ethernet switch" and among the specifications found:
Uplink Port Slide switch selection on the last port

I am completely unfamiliar with any switches (I have a wireless router with 4 port switch), but it sounds like you need to shut everything down, set a slide switch on the last port to make it an Uplink (Internet) port, connect the cable from the modem to that port, and your computers to two other ports, then power up modem, switch, and computers one at a time in that order. If you have a manual, please check it before listening to me!

If my guesses are correct, the switch will obtain an IP address from your ISP, and will assign IP addresses (probably starting 192.166 ... or else 10. ...) to each computer.

Please, please let us know what happens.
----------------------------------------
prOt3st, Subnet Mask was set by ISP, and they probably know what it should be. We are used to seeing 0's and 255's, but those are just the end points.


----------



## craftee (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Here is the Windows IP Configuration from the Dell, by the way, this is not a Laptop (just in case it makes a difference).

There are no slide switches or settings that I can see on the Edimax.

I'm just off to try the network without the Emachine connected, I'll report back shortly.

...................................................................................

Windows IP Configuration 

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0B-DB-B6-3B-7C

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.195.150

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :


----------



## pr0t3st (Apr 17, 2005)

Btw, can you connect to the Default Gateway? That is, can you connect to the switch/router? Reason I'm asking is because the 82.32.144.1 is not a common gateway address. Should be something like 192.16x.xx.xx. If you can connect to the switch/router (without an internet connection) you should be able to obtain the actual IP address assigned by the switch/router.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

My "192.166. ..." in previous post was a typo; should be "192.168 ... ."

prOt3st, the 82.32.144.1 seems to be the gateway assigned by the ISP. I have successfully pinged it. The switch seems to be working just like a hub; simply a connector, not a DHCP server. Do you have any ideas of how to get it working at a higher level?


----------



## pr0t3st (Apr 17, 2005)

TerryNet said:


> My "192.166. ..." in previous post was a typo; should be "192.168 ... ."
> 
> prOt3st, the 82.32.144.1 seems to be the gateway assigned by the ISP. I have successfully pinged it. The switch seems to be working just like a hub; simply a connector, not a DHCP server. *Do you have any ideas of how to get it working at a higher level?*


I'm afraid not... As of now, I'm connected (to the net) via LAN (router) - no switch. All my LAN settings are configured manually.


----------



## Cerviperus (Nov 17, 2004)

If this is truly a switch, it *wouldn't* assign IP addresses would it? Most switches don't... that's what routers are for. If this ISP is anything like mine at home, simply putting two PCs on a switch wouldn't do the trick because I'm only allotted one IP address (without paying extra of course). In order to get them both to grab an IP, they have to be connected on a router, not a switch.


----------



## pr0t3st (Apr 17, 2005)

Cerviperus said:


> If this is truly a switch, it *wouldn't* assign IP addresses would it? Most switches don't... that's what routers are for. If this ISP is anything like mine at home, simply putting two PCs on a switch wouldn't do the trick because I'm only allotted one IP address (without paying extra of course). In order to get them both to grab an IP, they have to be connected on a router, not a switch.


Makes perfect sense to me... I'd have to agree with that.


----------



## craftee (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Guys,

I've just switched off everything and disconnected the Emachines PC.

I switched on the Cable Modem, the Switch and then the Dell.

Unfortunately, the Dell is still the same and is unable to renew the IP Address.  

I have checked the instructions for the Switch, and it doesn't say anything helpful.

It just says it's Plug and Play, and to plug it in and turn it on. 

I'm just off to try and network just with the Switch (Cable Modem not connected).

Regards,

Paul


----------



## craftee (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Guys,

My latest test has proved to be a complete failure  Without the Cable Modem connected I get nothing.

No connection or IP Address on either of the PC's.

I've been reading your other comments and am starting to get confused.

I don't want to use the internet connection on both PC's but it sounds like I can't connect everything together without another IP Address from my ISP.

Why can't I assign my own addresses?

Regards,

Paul


----------



## pr0t3st (Apr 17, 2005)

Cerviperus said:


> If this is truly a switch, it wouldn't assign IP addresses would it? Most switches don't... that's what routers are for. If this ISP is anything like mine at home, simply putting two PCs on a switch wouldn't do the trick because I'm only allotted one IP address (without paying extra of course). In order to get them both to grab an IP, they have to be connected on a router, not a switch.


For reasons stated above, you'll probably need to get yourself a router to be able to assign IP addresses.


----------



## Cerviperus (Nov 17, 2004)

Question for you craftee (just for clarification)...

What is it you're trying to accomplish exactly? Do you want the PCs to be able to see each other? I figured your aim was to have both PCs on the Internet, but then you say this...


> I don't want to use the internet connection on both PC's...


Sorry, but I'm a little confused...


----------



## craftee (Jun 29, 2005)

I run a small business from home, so I got the second machine to share the workload.

I need to have back up files and share printers etc. just normal networking "stuff".

I don't need the second machine to access the internet, although it would be a bonus if it could.


----------



## Cerviperus (Nov 17, 2004)

Ok... so let me make sure I have your testing straight in my head...

eMachine & Dell -connected-> switch -connected-> cable modem = eMachine OK, Dell Nothing

Dell -connected-> switch -connected-> cable modem = Dell Nothing

Have you tried connecting the cable modem directly to the Dell and see what happens? In doing this, if you still get no connection we may be able to rule out the switch as being a problem. However, if you do, it may be a PC setting, or a switch issue.


----------



## craftee (Jun 29, 2005)

All of the tests you summarised are correct, plus I did one more 

eMachine & Dell -connected-> switch -connected-> = eMachine Nothing, Dell Nothing

It's time for bed here in England, so I'll connect the Dell direct to the Cable Madem in the morning. Thanks for all your help so far, I'll post again tomorrow.

Regards,

Paul


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Oh, boy! Your testing and the explanations by prOt3st and Cerviperus have established that modem + switch + 2 computers is not going to add up to anything useful. In the longer term, look for a good sale or rebate on a (wireless) router with some ethernet ports. With such a router you'll be able to "easily" set up a network to share files and printer and to use the internet from either or both computers, and to add computers if the need arises.

I'm disappointed that the Dell did not work (alone) with the switch and modem. I just thought of something else though; I think some cable ISPs still insist that the MAC address of the attached computer be registered with them. If so, this would prevent the Dell from connecting. To check this you'd need to call your ISP support, see if they require MAC address, and if so is there a web site or something where you can change the registration. Otherwise, I'm pretty lost as to why the Dell doesn't acquire an IP address.
---------------------------------------------

Now, as far as networking them together. With them connected to the switch (but no modem attached), when you turned them on (or restarted) I would expect them to negotiate with each other for up to a minute and eventually each get an IP address of 169.254.x.y with Subnet mask of 255.255.0.0. And then you should have been able to ping each from the other. Unless blocked by firewall! Best to turn off Window XP firewall and uninstall any other firewalls until you get networking going the way you want it. But you got NO IP addresses? 0.0.0.0?


----------



## craftee (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi TerryNet,

I have just read your summary and am beginning to think I need to buy a router, even though I don't need Internet access on both machines.

One thing I did note was that you said:-

_Best to turn off Window XP firewall and uninstall any other firewalls until you get networking going the way you want it._

I have XP Firewall turned off , but my Norton Internet Security I have only ever disabled. Could this be causing the problem?

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I have no personal experience with 3rd party firewalls. However, I've noted threads in this forum where the person had "disabled" Norton or other firewall only to post several days later that he discovered that the firewall was silently blocking communication and he had to uninstall it (or configure it properly) to get working.


----------



## craftee (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks Guys for all your advice.

I am of the impression that I Need a Router, to solve my problem.

I'm going to get one on Sunday, and I think I'll be out of the woods.

If for some reason I'm still struggling, I'll post another question.

Thanks again for all of your efforts.

Regards,

Paul


----------



## Littleme (Dec 22, 2002)

hi just thought I'd let you guys know that I use a switchbox to connect 4 computers. We all see each other and can all use the net. the switchbox has its own connection and Private IP that starts with 192.168.xxx.xxx. The internet goes thru my computer and I have assigned my DHCP. I manually configurated my Switchbox IP. I have no default gateway for it. the other 3 computers that are hooked up to the switchbox has its IP assigned by DHCP. 

We then just ran networking wizard on all of them. We can share printers, folders and files. 

Swithbox networking seems far easier than using a router - I was told so I didn't really bother with trying out a router.


----------



## craftee (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi,

Thanks for your reply.

In my case the Cable Modem can't connect direct to a PC.

I have solved my problem by buying a Belkin Router.

I was up and running in minutes, after weeks of struggling, so I am well pleased.

Only cost me £33 from PC World. 

Regards,

Paul.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Glad to hear you got your network to your satisfaction, Paul. I've had a Belkin router for 4 months and have been very happy with it--no problems.

Thank you for getting back to us with your update.


----------

